# Laptop kaufempfehlungen



## Markus

hallo,

möchte mir jetzt wo ich mich selbständig gemacht habe mal wieder ein neues spielzeug gönnen.

ich bin bereit für das laptop ca 4000 euronen auszugeben.

ein ehemaliger kollege hat sich ein gerät von www.alienware.de gekauft.

das ist ein jahr her und er würde es wieder machen.

deshalb tendiere ich auch zu einem solchen gerät.

ich möchte auf jeden fall ein großese display (17" wide) um völlig auf den desktop zu verzichten. bei den geräten von alienware finde ich das angebotene raid system sehr interessant...

gerade wegen der festplattengeschwindikeit würden mich aber noch eure meinungen interessieren. für den verwöhnten markus ist natürlich immer nur das beste gerade gut genug, aber zottel hat mal gegen 7200er platten im laptop argumentiert.

er meinte das die höhere drehzahl und die somit höhere fliekraft sich negativ auf lager und somit die lebensdauer der hd auswirkt.

was meint ihr? 5400 oder 7200?


naja oder vieleicht noch eine andere empfehlung?

danke


----------



## seeba

Ich würde mir so eine Kiste nicht kaufen, aber liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich gerne Desktop und Notebook besitz. Kauf dir halt 'en Field PG, denn der komische Alienware Zocker-Notebook ist sicher nicht sehr stabil.


----------



## Markus

naja field pg kostet gleich viel...

bei alienware bekomme ich um das geld nen hochaufgelösten 17" wide screen und ein raid system mit 2 festplatten.

wer kann mir das sonst bieten?

wie gesagt, ein ehemaliger kollege hat so ein teil im einsatz.
s7, wincc, inbetriebnahmen,...

er kritisiert nur die kurze accu leistung von ca einer stunde.
aber bei der leistungsfähigkeit wird man das akzeptieren müssen...

wieso kritisierst du die stbilität?
denkst du die teile sind nicht industrietauglich?

ich schau jetzt mal was dell zu bieten hat ...


----------



## seeba

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> naja field pg kostet gleich viel...
> 
> bei alienware bekomme ich um das geld nen hochaufgelösten 17" wide screen und ein raid system mit 2 festplatten.
> 
> wer kann mir das sonst bieten?
> 
> wie gesagt, ein ehemaliger kollege hat so ein teil im einsatz.
> s7, wincc, inbetriebnahmen,...
> 
> er kritisiert nur die kurze accu leistung von ca einer stunde.
> aber bei der leistungsfähigkeit wird man das akzeptieren müssen...
> 
> wieso kritisierst du die stbilität?
> denkst du die teile sind nicht industrietauglich?
> 
> ich schau jetzt mal was dell zu bieten hat ...



Naja ein Gehäuse aus Metall ist immer besser. Sind halt tatsächlich Zocker-Notebooks. Ich würde mir sowas nicht kaufen! Für längere Inbetriebnahmen steht eh der Tower mit TFT und CP5611 da.


----------



## Markus

ne also field pg will ich nicht.

es muss auf jeden fall ein 17" display sein.
(nicht zuletzt weil winccfle auf 15" quasi unbediehnbar ist...)


lass mich aber gerne von anderen geräten überzeugen.
hat jemand erfahrungen mit dell?

was ist mit compaq, von denen hört man garnixmehr...
hab hier ein uraltes armada, das nehme ich immer für s5 und alles was alt ist. das ding ist ein richtiger panzer. sowas würde mir auch gefallen...


auf jeden fall kein so ein schwules "slim-line-business-teil"

gewicht ist mir auch egal, im flieger schlafe ich - da brauch in kein laptop um mich wichtig zu machen. ich habe das teil nur auf irgendwelchen tischen in betrieb.

diskette und seriell wären natürlich super sachen...

also mich hat bei dell jetzt auch nix so richtig vom hocker gerissen...
wie gesagt dieses MJ-12 m7700a gefällt mir echt am besten...

mit vollausstattung liege ich be guten 4000 netto...


----------



## seeba

Hier mal meine schwulen Geräte, mit denen ich sehr zufrieden bin.

http://www.maxdata.de/Onlineshop/product_notebook_nu.jsp?node=18&artnr=209230

http://vilpublic.fujitsu-siemens.co.../lifebook/lifebook_2006/db_lifebook_e8110.pdf

und halt Field PG


----------



## knabi

Also mit einer Stunde Akkulaufzeit wäre ich nicht zufrieden..   

Und ein Raid-0-Verbund im Laptop? Naja, ob das wirklich jemand braucht. Der (aus meiner Sicht) sinnvollere Raid-1-Verbund wird nicht unterstützt.

Wir haben HPs (Compaq ist doch von HP "vereinnahmt worden?) und Toshibas aus dem mittleren Preissegment (so um die 1.500€).

Mit DELLs Desktop-PCs bin ich in der Firma hochzufrieden, für's Laptop hätte ich die auch genommen, war nur keine Zeit (Laptop im Eimer, Inbetriebnahme einer wichtigen Anlage zwei Tage später - also ab in den nächsten Elektronik-Markt und nehmen, was zu kriegen ist  :? . Ohne diesen Zeitdruck hätte ich sicher ein DELL genommen...


----------



## Markus

raid-1 ist eben doch verfügbar!
eben gerade bei dem MJ-12 m7700a das mir gefällt.
(auf der seite ganz nach links scrollen oder den link nehmen in meinem letzten beitrag)

raid-1 bedeutet datensicherheit und geschwindigkeit.

raid-1 und der 17" wide sreen sind eben die gründe warum ich mich dafür interessiere.


oder meint ihr das man solchen schickimicki nicht braucht?
oder gibts irgendeinen anderen hersteller der das bietet?
ich kennen eben nur alienware...


also ich behaupte in sachen "industrietauglichkeit" kann dieses gamerlaptop es sicher mit den geräten andrer businessgeräte aufnehmen. da kann nur ein field pg punkten. oder seht ihr das anders?

und gamerlaptop bedeutet gleichzeitig das nur das beste vom besten verbaut ist, welche anwendung sonst frisst soviel resorcen wie pc-spiele?

ja ok die simatic software eben, speziell winccflexible... :-D
... aber dann wärs doch von den technischen daten her optimal?


lediglich bei dem metalgehäusen hat das field-pg meiner meinung noch die nase vorn...

oder seht ihr noch andere unterschiede?


----------



## knabi

OK, hatte ich nicht gesehen, bei dem Konfigurator, den ich erst aufgerufen hatte, war nur RAID-0 verfügbar, und das wäre ja geradezuselbstmörderisch bei Deiner Anwendung.

Ansonsten bleibt noch die Laufzeit, aber wenn Du damit leben kannst...


----------



## argv_user

Also RAID heißt jedenfalls immer mehr Stromverbrauch, und es ersetzt keine Datensicherung....


----------



## Bjoern

Markus,

Allienware ist nicht der einzigste Distributor von diesen Monster Maschinen. Ich habe mein neues Spielzeug ueber Sager Notebooks bezogen.

http://www.sagernotebook.com

Ich habe den Sager 5710-C mit der etwas abgespeckten Graka (ATI nur 128MB) aber dafuer 2GB RAM, 100GB HD sowie den grossen Centrino. Kostenpunkt ca. $2.900  inkl. 4 Jahre Garantie.

http://www.sagernotebook.com/pages/notebooks/product.cfm?ProductType=5720

Das 17" Display ist schon was feines aber ich weiss nicht ob ich es noch einmal nehmen wuerde. Ein Geraet mit 15" Display ist doch etwas kompakter und handlicher.


Ich wuerde Dir aber empfehlen dein Geraet in Deutschland zu bestellen, dass macht die Sache in einem Garantiefall einfacher fuer dich. Der Vertrieb dieser "CLEVO" Geraete in DE wird z.b von Cyber-Systems gemacht.  http://www.cyber-system.de  Es gibt aber auch noch andere Distributoren, muss nochmal in meinen Favoriten nachsehen.

Informationen zu den Clevo Maschinen findest du hier: http://www.clevo.com.tw/


Bjoern   8)


----------



## Markus

ok, ich habe nochmal mit alienware telefoniert...

werde mich doch noch etwas genauer mit der konfiguration beschäftigen.
die onlinekonfiguration ist fehlerhaft.

es ist für alle geräte von allienware raid verfügbar, entweder 0 oder 1

derzeit lächle ich das s4-5700 an, das hat eine onboard grafikarte und eine zusätzliche. die man über eine taste am gerät umschalten kann. mit der onboard wird weniger strom verbraucht. so sind accu laufzeiten von 6 stunden möglich.

dank smart bay sind auch zwei accus möglich... (12h !!!)

17" hat das gerät auch...



alternativ dazu stehen immer noch das mj-12 oder das aurora.
das sind aber keine laptops sondern desktop ersatzgeräte.

leistungsstarke powergeräte, aber eben nur eine stunde accu laufzeit...
zweiter accu nicht möglich.


hat jemand erfahrung mit exteren accus?
ich stelle mir einen notebook koffer vor der am boden komplett mit zelle ausgelegt ist und ein anschlusskabel mit dem selben stecker wie das netzteil hat...


----------



## Markus

naja das einzige was die beiden desktop geräte (aurora und und mj-12) imteressant macht ist wincc-flex und die hw-anforderungen...


----------



## Bjoern

Ist das "s4-5700" auch Alienware ?


----------



## Markus

ja.

also jetzt sind das aurora und das s4-m5700 in der auswahl.

s4-5700 punktet durch mobilität


aurora durch die power eines desktops
dualcore prozessoren eben... (simatic manager + wincc-flex + excel + ???)


----------



## Bjoern

Okay habe beide bei Alienware gefunden.

Das S4-M5700 ist vergleichbar mit dem X17 von Cybersystem oder dem NP5720 von Sager oder M570A von Clevo. Was ich jedoch am S4-M5700 vermisse ist die serielle Schnittstelle und die sollte eigentlich schon mit drinn sein. Das "Aurora" kenne ich baugleich noch von einem ehem. Kollgen, ich persönlich finde es einbischen zu wuchtig. Das Netzteil kann hier getrost als Fußheizung benutzt werden. Keine Frage, robust sind die Alienware Geräte allemal und können es locker mit einem Field PG von Siemens aufnehmen.

Also das S4-M5700 hat schon was, bis eben auf die fehlende serielle Buchse.

Bjoern


----------



## Bjoern

Nochwas zum S4-M5700. Es hat zwar einen 17" Widescreen aber was ist mit der Tastatur ? Kein Nummernblock und das bei diesem Gerät ?

Keine serielle I/O und keine volle Tastatur. 

Markus,
Vergiss die "dualcore prozessoren", die neue Centrino Generation und dazu noch 2GB RAM reicht vollkommen aus für die Siemens Kacke. Beckhoff stellt übrigens nicht solch hohe Ansprüche an die Hardware wie Siemens. Dafür hat man mit Beckhoff andere Probleme  :lol: 


Bjoern


----------



## Markus

boaahh ich dreh noch durch!

ist es den diesesen dämlichen herstellern nicht möglich ein anständiges 17" gerät mit serieller schnittstelle zu bauen?

ICH ZAHL DOCH GUTES GELD DAFÜR!!!

dell XPS 170 M wäre ein nettes gerät, hat aber keine serielle schnittstelle!

das  m5700 von alienwarew wäre auch klasse, hat diese aber auch nicht!

field pg ist super, aber die hw die da drin verbaut ist ist keine 1000 euro wert!

@björn
wer den satz auf der startseite von cyber-system.de gelesen hat wird wohl die finder davon lassen. hört sich nach ein paar bwl-schwuchteln an die nen schwanzvergleich gemacht haben - ne mit sowas mache ich keine geschäffte...


helft mir!
wer hat ein laptop mit 17" display, serieller schnittstelle und viel schickimicki???


also bisher spricht alle für aurora oder mj12 von allienware.
die haben einfach alles, aber da es desktop ersatzgeräte sind haben die ne miserable acculaufzeit von einer stunde...


ich dachte immer es sein kein problem was gutes zu kaufen wenn geld eine untergeordnete rolle spielt, aber da lag ich wohl falsch...


----------



## Bjoern

Den Vertrieb der CS Geraete hat seit Januar die Reboxx GmbH uebernommen. Vorher herschte da nur chaos, sollte jetzt aber in Ordnung sein. Es gibt noch 2-3 weitere Distribotoren in Deutschland welche die CLEVO Reihe (Alienware=CLEVO) vertreiben. Habe aber die Adressen gerade nicht zur Hand.

Mein Geraet ist von SAGER / USA und ich bin sehr zufrieden.

Eine echte serielle Schnittstelle ist und bleibt ein muss   

Bjoern


----------



## Markus

ok, also egal von welchem hersteller das gerät ist.

eines haben alle 17" geräte gemeinsam. es sind leistungsstarke geräte die es mit einem desktop aufnehmen können.
die accu leistung ist bei allen nicht gerade berauschend.
auch dell kommt mit dem mobile prozessort bestenfalls auf 2,2 stunden...


jetzt habe ich was neues entdeckt, ich glaube damit kann ich das mobilitätsproblem "lösen":
http://cgi.ebay.de/Externer-Noteboo...760764862QQcategoryZ18547QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## seeba

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wer den satz auf der startseite von cyber-system.de gelesen hat wird wohl die finder davon lassen. hört sich nach ein paar bwl-schwuchteln an die nen schwanzvergleich gemacht haben - ne mit sowas mache ich keine geschäffte...



Nicht alles Fremde ist auch gleich schwul.  :idea:


----------



## Bjoern

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ok, also egal von welchem hersteller das gerät ist.
> 
> eines haben alle 17" geräte gemeinsam. es sind leistungsstarke geräte die es mit einem desktop aufnehmen können.
> die accu leistung ist bei allen nicht gerade berauschend.
> auch dell kommt mit dem mobile prozessort bestenfalls auf 2,2 stunden...
> 
> 
> jetzt habe ich was neues entdeckt, ich glaube damit kann ich das mobilitätsproblem "lösen":
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Externer-Noteboo...760764862QQcategoryZ18547QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> was haltet ihr davon?



Nicht uebel, was wiegt dieses Teil ? Mein Laptop wiegt schon 3,5kg  Akkulaufzeit bei mir momentan 1,5 Std. bei normaler Nutzung.

Bjoern


----------



## Markus

keine anhung was das ding wiegt.

ich damit auch sicher nicht durch die halle laufen.

dachte daran ein oder zwei solche teile im koffer zu verbauen.
und wenn mir unterwegs der saft ausgeht dann kann ich da einstecken...

ach was weiß ich, bisher kann mich noch garnix zufriedenstellen...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Hallo Markus,

wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual. Ich wäre mir genau so unschlüssig wie du, daher habe ich auch keine konkrete Empfehlung für dich, jedoch ein paar Gedanken.

Auf super lange Akkulaufzeiten würde ich nicht so viel Wert legen. Da wo ich bin, da ist in der Regel auch genügend Strom. Das wichtigste am Akku ist meines Erachtens die Funktion als USV. Für unsere Einsätze reicht eine Akku-Ladung ohnehin nicht. Und nach ein paar Jahren lassen auch die besten Akkus nach und müssen teuer ersetzt werden. Ob ein Raid-System im mobilen Einsatz wirklich Sinn macht, möchte ich auch bezweifeln. Eine komplette Datensicherung (Image) macht man heut zu tage ohnehin regelmäßig. Eine zweite Festplatte benötigt dann auch wieder Strom, und das nicht zu knapp. Und wenn es mal richtig kracht, dann sind beide Platten im Nirwana.

Ich bin ein sehr zufriedener DELL-user, M50, 15" UXGA, ohne Schnickschnack. Das Teil sieht zwar nicht besonders edel aus, ist aber sehr robust und (hoffentlich) langlebig. Der 3-Jahre Vorortservice ist auch ein wichtiges Kriterium (falls doch mal etwas ausfällt). Ich hatte nach zwei Jahren ein leichtes Problem mit der HD. Beim Booten aus dem betriebskalten Zustand (natürlich ohne Betauung) kam es manchmal zu leichten Hängern (ohne Datenverlust). Bei DELL angerufen und Problem geschildert. Am nächsten Tag stand um 7:15h ein Kurier mit einer neuen Festplatte vor der Tür, selbstverständlich ein Garantiefall. So einen Service bietet sicherlich auch nicht jeder Hersteller. Bei einem MaxData (hatte ich früher) konnte man beim Service nicht einmal den Typ der HD ermitteln! Bei Dell stehen alle Daten zur Verfügung, mittels einer Service-Tag auch online ein zu sehen. Bei täglichem Dauereinsatz hält eine Notebook-HD meist nicht länger als zwei, drei Jahre, ist halt so.

Ich will dir DELL aber jetzt nicht schmackhaft machen. Die aktuellen Angebote heben mich auch nicht aus den Schuhen. 15" WUXGA habe ich privat (Dell M60). Wide-Screen finde ich bei 15" weniger gut als normal-15", da die Bildschirmhöhe kleiner ist, und das ist bei hoher Auflösung eben etwas nachteilig. 17" WUXGA ist zur Zeit sicherlich die beste Wahl.

DELL bastelt zur Zeit an einem 20"-Notebook, oder besser gesagt an einem 20"-Koffer :shock: . Bin mal gespannt wie das Ding am Ende aussieht. Daten dazu habe ich noch keine gefunden.



Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Kurt

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt:

http://www.kontron.de/index.php?id=315&cat=76

kurt


----------



## Unregistriert

*Odin E803*

Alienware sind super habe selber einen.
Aber es gibt da einen anderen Hersteller der etwas günstiger ist und
die gleichen super Laptop's hat

hier 

sieh Dir mal das Odin E803 an echt Geeeeeeeeeeiiiiiil 
und es hat alle Schnittstellen was man heute nicht überall hat

http://www.nexoc.de/


----------



## Oberchefe

> Beim Booten aus dem betriebskalten Zustand (natürlich ohne Betauung) kam es manchmal zu leichten Hängern (ohne Datenverlust)


 

@Onkel:

Weißt Du zufällig noch, was das für eine Platte war? Dieses Phänomen gab's in unserer Firma zuhauf in HP/Compaq Geräten mit Hitachi(IBM) Festplatten. Reichte bei mir von Bluescreen bis hin zu einer Fehlermeldung vom Bios, welches die Platte gar nicht mehr fand (nur in kaltem Zustand beim ersten Start).


----------



## Onkel Dagobert

Hallo Oberchefe,



> ...Weißt Du zufällig noch, was das für eine Platte war?...


Gewußt habe ich es nicht mehr, habe aber mal online bei Dell nachgeschlagen. Da ist die Orginal-Hardwarekonfiguration tatsächlich mit jedem Schräubchen aufgeführt.
Es handelte sich um eine *HARD DRIVE, 40GB, I, 9.5MM, 5.4K, IBM-CASCADE*. Die erwähnten "Hänger" kamen, wie schon beschrieben, beim Booten im betriebskalten Zustand. Manchmal kam schon vom Bios die Super-GaU-Meldung, manchmal erst während der Windows-Starts. Meistens lief es dann beim zweiten Versuch, wie auch von dir beschrieben. Nach der Weihnachtspause 2004 musste ich jedoch ca. 10 mal booten, das hatte dann gereicht.

Ausgeliefert wurde das Gerät am 17.12.2002. Jetzt ist eine FUJITSU MHT2040AH P2 seit ca. einem Jahr ohne Probleme im Einsatz.

Die defekte Platte des MaxData war übrigens eine FUJITSU MHM2200AT. Es hatte sich die Elektronik verabschiedet, Hitzetod wahrscheinlich. Neue besorgt (eBay), Platine getauscht - läuft noch heute, ist allerdings nur noch selten im Einsatz.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Bjoern

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:
			
		

> 17" WUXGA ist zur Zeit sicherlich die beste Wahl.


 
Also ich habe lange hin und her überlegt und mich dann schließlich doch für WSXGA+ mit der Auflösung 1680x1050 entschieden. WUXGA mit 1920x1200 verursacht bei normalen Menschen Augenkrebs.  

Bjoern


----------



## Bjoern

Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Alienware sind super habe selber einen.
> Aber es gibt da einen anderen Hersteller der etwas günstiger ist und
> die gleichen super Laptop's hat
> 
> hier
> 
> sieh Dir mal das Odin E803 an echt Geeeeeeeeeeiiiiiil
> und es hat alle Schnittstellen was man heute nicht überall hat
> 
> http://www.nexoc.de/


Naja, Nexoc macht mir nicht gerade einen seriösen Eindruck. Da würde ich die Reboxx GmbH mit ihrem X17 auf jedenfall bevorzugen.


----------



## edison

Bis ende letzten Jahres (als das WCC Flexible Adv. Update rauskam) habe ich noch ein Field PG der 1. Generation eingesetzt:
700er mit 256MB und selbst nachgreüsteter 40er HD 1024*768er Auflösung
Leider habe ich mir mit der Installation des Updates meine Win2k Installation geschossen.

Als Übergangslösung habe ich meinen Privatrechner verwendet
Celsius Mobile H, 1,9GHz, 1GB, 80GB, BT Tastatur, 232 & Firewire, 2 gleichzeitig betreibbare Akkus (Alternativ zu CDRW/DVD bzw. FDD) Metallgehäuse, 15" TFT mit 1600x1200er Auflösung

Bei der Auswahl eines neuen Gerätes habe ich mir einen ganzen Monat zeitgelassen - und bin nicht fündig geworden

Jetzt steht auf meinem Schreibtisch wieder ein FieldPG (jetzt ein M)
Ist einfach etwas anderes, war zuletzt beim Toughbook von Panasonic aber dann war die Softwareausstattung / Schnittstellenbestückung des Field PG M doch attraktiver. Verarbeitungsmäßig ein prima solides Gefühl.

Das alte PG hatte über die gesamte Zeit 3 Defekte:
1. In Garantiezeit, Biosupdate und neues LS120 in Essen eingebaut bekommen (war selbst da)
2. Der Akku war hin - konnte einen Eratztzakku beschaffen, günstiger als bei Siemens.
3. Anfang 2005 Mainboard defekt - für 1100,- Eur bei Siemens ein neues Montieren lassen
(is mir schon klar, das sich das nicht gelohnt hat aber erzähl das mal jemandem mit Kaufmännischer Ausbildung )

Davor hatte ich ein PG720P (P166, 96MB, 2Gb)
Das Ding tut auch heute noch seinen Dienst.

Habe also recht gute Erfahrungen mit diesen Geräten gemacht.
Schade, das das Power PG nicht neu aufgelegt worden ist.


----------



## Markus

also ich schreibe diesen beitrag gerade mit meinem mj-12 von allienware.

das gerät mach einfach nur spass, 4800 amd x2 und 2gb ram, ich kann echt nicht beurteilen ob step5 oder winccflex schneller starten...

die grafik ist einfach hammergeil, ich habe fast die gesammte startseite des forums auf dem 17" screen.

bin zwar eigentlich aus dem alter raus, aber now there is only one thing to do: HALFLIFE-2

bis später...


----------



## eisen

Na denn viel spaß mit dem heißen Gerät


----------



## kolbendosierer

Für HL2 ist man nie zu alt.


----------



## Igel

Suche ebenfalls fähiges Laptop inkl. mittlerweile fast ausgestorbener COM Schnittstelle....wobei ich auch nichts von Alienware halte, da ich lieber Notebook und Desktop PC besitze, als ein Gerät voller Kompromisse..und ein Field PG ist preislich nicht drin....weiß sonst noch jemand gute Hersteller?

Bin sehr begeistert von Panasonic´s Toughbook...habe eines in der Arbeit...mind. schon fünf oder sechs Jahre alt...aber dem fehlt sich garnix...kennt jemand die neuen Baureihen?

Wenn das COM Port nur nicht wäre....USB Wandler keine zuverlässige Alternative? NIcht nur für S7 etc..sondern auch für Kleinsteuerungen, FU´s, etc....

hat jemand erfahrungswerte?

danke


----------



## guenni

Ich habe seit Juni ein Lifebook Reihe E von Fujitsu das hat noch eine Com Schnittstelle. Preis ca. 2500euro Bis jetzt keine Probleme damit gehabt.


----------



## Markus

zugegeben das mj12 von alienware ist nicht gerade das handlichste.
aber die vorteile das ich nun laptop und desktop in einem gerät haeb sind klasse.

ich habe immer ALLES dabei, es gibt kein "Mist, das habe ich auf dem anderen PC..." mehr.

daheim habe ich einen 19" flatscrenn zusätzlich an der kiste.
die quattro-fx grafikarte ist für alle cad anwendungen freigegeben.
das dualscreen handling ist auch genial.

da ich beide geräte vereint habe, und immer alles dabei habe kann ich auch meine zeit besser nutzen.
zum einen entfällt das zeitaufwendige organiesieren von dateien die daheim aufm pc liegen, und zum anderen kann ich leerlaufzeiten für rechnungen hombanking oder halflife nutzen... ;-)


das kleine handliche auf dem linken arm während man mit dem rechten arm am t-träger hochklettert um einen endschalter zu sichten vermisse ich zwar. aber wie gesat überwiegen für mich als selbständiger die vorteile des mobilen büros...


----------



## Praios

Das Compaq nc6120 ist ein sehr gutes Arbeits-Notebook mit serieller Schnittstelle.Ich selber habe es seit einem Jahr und es funktioniert alles prächtig und ohne Absturz(Step5,Step7,Logo,Easy,Fanuc,usw...).
Ebaypreis momentan bei 1299€


----------



## ConEx

*Auch Compaq*

Ich besitze auch bereits das 2. Notebook HP Compaq nc6120. Ich habe dieses Gerät auch wegen der Ausstattung mit "Legacy- Schnittstellen" also Parallel und Seriell Port gekauft. Bin ebenfalls sehr zufrieden damit und benutze es mit diverser SPS- Software von Siemens, Matsushita, Allen Bradley etc. problemlos.


----------



## Igel

Danke für die Tipps und Modellempfehlungen...werde mich mal durchs Angebot gruschteln und das beste für mich raussuchen!

Danke


----------



## UniTech

Hi

muß sagen wenn man sieht mit was für billig Rechner/Laptop/Notebook
die meisten hier arbeiten echt schlimm.

Ne ne da bin ich wirklich froh das ich nicht mit so schlechtem Material arbeiten muß.

Meiner Meinung nach braucht ein Laptop 

1. Alle Schnittstellen
2. Eine CPU mit etwas Dampf
3. Arbeitsspeicher min 1GB besser 2GB
4. Ein super super Display 17" mit einer sehr guten Auflösung

min-> 1440 x 900    besser-> 1680 x 1050      geil-> 1920 x 1200

Irgendwie sparen viele an der falschen Adresse nach dem Motto "Geiz ist geil"

Ein guter Laptop fängt bei 3000 Euro geht bis 5000 Euro.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle

Mein Laptop hat noch ne Kaffeemaschine eingebaut und druckt 50 € Scheine. Damit kauf ich dann den nächsten Laptop, der wird Eier nicht nur mit seiner CPU braten, sondern auch noch bei meiner Freundin vorstellig, wenn ich grade wieder mal keine Zeit habe. Das laß ich mich dann auch so schlappe 3000-5000 Euronen kosten (Das sind 6000-10000 DM) .

Mein Laptop hat 1400 € gekosten, 1050x1400, serielle SS, 1GB, Centrino 1,5GHz, das reicht dicke für Alles (na ja, fast Alles  ).


----------



## guenni

UniTech schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ne da bin ich wirklich froh das ich nicht mit so schlechtem Material arbeiten muß.
> Ein guter Laptop fängt bei 3000 Euro geht bis 5000 Euro.


 
Gratulliere zu deinem Chef.

Ich bin der Meinung ich habe ein gutes Laptop. Nach 3 Jahren Dauereinsatz sind die meisten eh ziemlich hinüber. Ausserdem tun sich die Firmem schwer damit 5000Euro für ein Laptop auzugeben. Lieber alle ein paar Jahre den alten wegschmeissen als x Jahre einen Rolls zu pflegen

Gruss
Guenni


----------



## UniTech

Hi

ja das ist ne Menge Geld aber wirklich unser Chef sagt immer
man kann nur "gute Arbeit machen wenn man gutes Werkzeug hat"
und alle 2 Jahre gibt es neue Laptops.

Im Augenblick (6 Monate) habe ich Alienware ( http://www.alienware.de/main.aspx ) aber das gleiche Gerät ist auch von
http://www.Nexoc.de oder http://www.avamos.de/

Display 17"  1920 x1200 
2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
Pentium 4   3,8 Ghz
2 x 100GB Festplatte SATA 7200 upm als Raid-System
Alle Schnittstellen usw.
NP inkl. MwSt 3380 Euro

Eigentlich sind das mehr Mobile Workstation aber ich bin froh das unser Chef 
so ist.

gruß


----------



## maxi

Ich benutze ein Amilo M3438G
Ansich sehr zufrieden
nur ist der ganze Notebook immer sehr heiss.

Im Zweifelsfall kauf die einen Dell Xgen 2, da kannste nie was verkehrt machen.


----------



## Tecchannel

Also ich hab ein BENQ Joybook R53 mit 1.86 Ghz Centrino 512 mb DDR2 und ich könnte mich net beschweren das da was net geht hab nen CP5512 für Simatic und nen COM Adapter der sich auf COM1 konfigurieren lässt des geht ohne Probleme mit SEW und Siemens. Jetzt werden manche unter euch wieder sagen das der zu lahm is aber solange ich damit net HL2 zocke oder vergleichbares reicht der völlig aus. Da geht soger noch WinCC flexible flüssig von der Hand. des Ding hat 1300 Euro gekostet und geht einwandfrei vor allem wenn man damit durch die Anlage geht is der ideal weil er nur 2,8 kg hat. Ein Alienware is irgendwie übertrieben für Programmierzwecke.

Mfg TC


----------



## maxi

Tecchannel schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab ein BENQ Joybook R53 mit 1.86 Ghz Centrino 512 mb DDR2 und ich könnte mich net beschweren das da was net geht hab nen CP5512 für Simatic und nen COM Adapter der sich auf COM1 konfigurieren lässt des geht ohne Probleme mit SEW und Siemens. Jetzt werden manche unter euch wieder sagen das der zu lahm is aber solange ich damit net HL2 zocke oder vergleichbares reicht der völlig aus. Da geht soger noch WinCC flexible flüssig von der Hand. des Ding hat 1300 Euro gekostet und geht einwandfrei vor allem wenn man damit durch die Anlage geht is der ideal weil er nur 2,8 kg hat. Ein Alienware is irgendwie übertrieben für Programmierzwecke.
> 
> Mfg TC


 
Ist aber auch nicht falsch.
Bedenk du sizt oft 8 oder vielo mehr Stunden davor.
Guter Dosplay und GK sind da wirklich erforderlich.

Dann brauchst du viel Speicher und nen einigermassen gute CPU.
Zum Arbeiten unter 2 GB Ram ist halt echt fad.

Er sollte allerdings technisch nicht zu overpowert sein, sonst kann es problme mit rs232 oder USB geben.

Ah und Win XP Professional ist halt leider Pflicht. Mit Home geht nix.

Dann muss Siemens Software, Elcad, Adobe Reader, ein Photoshop, Ultraedit und word gleichzeitig lauffen können um Hadbücher und Schlatpläne zu erstellen.


----------



## Tecchannel

Hast auch wieder recht aber das Display beim Benq wird wegen der SChärfe und Helligkeit sehr gut gewertet. Für ein gutes Display mit guter Graka und perfekte Verarbeitung musst du auf Sony Vaio zurückgreifen des is für mich das NON-Plusultra an Verarbeitung


----------



## Rainer Hönle

Also ich finde dass Dell ein deutlich besseres Display hat als Sony. Auch ist die Qulität dort m.E. nach besser. Mit meinem aktuellen Sony Vaio GRX616SP habe ich schon wesentlich mehr Ärger (defekte Festplatte und DVD-Laufwerk etc.) gehabt als mit dem Dell davor.


----------



## maxi

Na kommt drauf an,
die alten Inspitions von Dell (Die schwarzen glaub 8150) waren echt der Hammer. Die Neuen sind echt bissel klapprig. 
Hingegen die neuen Latitude recht gut verarbeitet aber dafür halt wenig Preformance. Haben eines aber der Display ist so lala.
Bei den Sonys schreckte mich persönlich immer das kleine flache ab. Weiss ned wie die Kühlen und wie Stabiel die dann sind. 

Ich persönlich würde mir für 4000 Euro ein Dell Xgen 2 oder ein Panasonic mit Magnesium gehäuse kaufen. Oder gleich noch paar Euros drauf legen und so ein Unkaputtbares Militär Teil mit GPS und allen Schnickschnack kaufen. Da kann dann getrost mal ein Auto drüber fahren oder es von 2m runter fallen ohne das was kaputt geht


----------



## Kleissler

Hallo

wiso field PG zu teuer, wenn ich die Kosten für die mitgelieferte Software abziehe und die CP, den MC- und flash-Karten-leser, Diskette, AS511....

dann ist das ding schir nicht kaputt zu bekommen, und der Service ist auch ok.

Als ich würde mir überlegen für eine Plastikkiste so viel Geld auszugeben.

Gruß aus Teningen


----------



## Lars Weiß

Kleissler schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> wiso field PG zu teuer, wenn ich die Kosten für die mitgelieferte Software abziehe und die CP, den MC- und flash-Karten-leser, Diskette, AS511....
> 
> dann ist das ding schir nicht kaputt zu bekommen, und der Service ist auch ok.
> 
> Als ich würde mir überlegen für eine Plastikkiste so viel Geld auszugeben.
> 
> Gruß aus Teningen


 
Sorry aber da muss ich mal grad gegenhalten:
Der Service ist grad mal für den Arsch. Ich habe letztes Jahr S5-, S7-, Protool- und Sinaut-Software sowie ein paar CP´s bestellt, dazu ein schickes FieldPG Pentium M mit 2Ghz, 1Gb Ram und allem Schnickschnack, zusammen für über 20 große Scheine. 
FieldPG angeschaltet, Akku leer, Netzteil dran - Klack aus Ende. Geht nicht mehr an. Siemens Hotline, Frage-Antwort-Spiel (eine geschlagene halbe Stunde) mit dem Ergebnis das "wohl doch ein Fehler im Gerät ist" (oho da wäre ich ja garnicht drauf gekommen) und das ich das Gerät einschicken müsse, da war ich ja schon geladen. 
Naja, mein Bewährungshelfer hatte grade Urlaub und ich entschied mich dazu mich nicht aufzuregen und ab das Ding nach Siemens.
Gerät zurück, kein Fehler gefunden, 400€ bitte für die Fehlersuche.
Ich 200 Puls, greife zitternd nach dem Telefon, wähle die Nummer der besagten Firma, das ganze nochmal von vorne...

...hrgns..:twisted: 


Letztendlich hat es dann am Netzteil gelegen, peinlich, peinlich. Was aus den 400€ geworden ist weiss ich nicht, gezahlt haben wir wohl nicht. 
Software geht ja noch, als ich versehentlich eine Autorisierung zerschossen habe hatte ich die Dank der Hotline nach 15 min wieder auf der Diskette drauf, aber das FieldPG ? Nein Danke, nicht nochmal.


Anderes Beispiel (finde ich persönlich noch besser):
Wir haben diverse Siemens LSA Schaltanlagen (20Kv) die letzte kam letztes Jahr und hat fast was im 6-stelligen bereich gekostet, naja, war die letzte Große, die anderen sind alle schon erneuert und da müssen auch mal Ersatzteile her.

Beispiel:

- Stinknormale Digitale Eingabe so 800€
- Netzteil so 3000€
- Software so 8000€ ( und die ist für OS/2 !!! Naja, Virtual PC machts möglich, aber ...)
- Schnittstellenkarte (!!!) knapp 6000€ weil zwischen der LSA und dem PC irgendein Protokoll umgesetzt werden muss wo es keinen SW-Treiber für gibt. Wo zum Teufel soll ich die einbauen ? 


Mehr muss ich wohl nicht sagen. Mein Bewährungshelfer hat sich gefreut


----------



## Markus

maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gleich noch paar Euros drauf legen und so ein Unkaputtbares Militär Teil mit GPS und allen Schnickschnack kaufen. Da kann dann getrost mal ein Auto drüber fahren oder es von 2m runter fallen ohne das was kaputt geht


 

wo gibts sowas?


----------



## Lars Weiß

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> wo gibts sowas?


 
Toughbook oder Itronix zum Beispiel


----------



## Igel

was hält die allgemeinheit von DELL?

Dieses Modell:
Dell Precision M65







http://www1.euro.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/precn_m65?c=de&cs=dedhs1&l=de&s=dhs

Der Preis wird mit ca. 1500 angegeben, aber nach Auswahl der einzelnen Komponenten komme ich auf 2200€

danke


----------

